# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Iteros and i'ts surroundings

## McSekcer

Another map in a tolkien style I made, this time with locations and a not very good lettering.

----------


## Zitanical

Oh, don't bash yourself with the lettering. In my opinion, it's actually kinda decent for pen and paper. Much better than I can do with my pens. Oh and good map too of course! You stuck with the style very nicely.

----------

